# Trailer conversion ??



## RNR (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello

I have a few trailer conversion questions!

First off I have seen at shows were people have there cart ontop of the trailer what type of systems do you use to attach them to the top?

Next what size would you recomend the stalls being for minis and Classic ponies?

I am looking at a trailer it is a blank slate so I am trying to deciede the best way to convert it so I can haul my new pony, the minis and my cart!

Any ideas pictures and advise would be great

RNR

If this is in the wrong spot please feel free to move it!


----------



## Connie Ballard (Aug 26, 2009)

Tim did a conversion on this cargo trailer, adding windows, more vents, stall dividers. We'd haul 1 cart in side in the front with the shafts tilted up to, secured to the ceiling. Worked great till wanted to haul more carts...then he had to build the rack for the top.

It worked great, lot of lifting but did a good job. Just thought I'd share this pic of it. We now have a large car hauler trailer with our workshop for engraving in the front and horse stalls in the rear...hauls 7 horses. One thing I really like is a ramp load. The trailer here had double doors on the rear.


----------



## ruffian (Aug 27, 2009)

One of my first trailers hubby made a lift for putting carts on top. Worked great! Put straps on the cart and winch them up.

Sold that trailer and didn't need to put carts on top, so don't have that now





We've converted several trailers for miniatures. A cargo trailer and a 3 horse slant. Both have ramps. Much easier to load. We converted the bat doors on the cargo into a ramp. Reinforced the doors and put a rubber door mat on it to prevent slipping.

We used PE doors that swing both ways, and built a manger along the left side. Then they can have hay and have something to lean against. The stalls are all straight perpendicular to the trailer. There's a door on the right hand side, and we put a wall up and use the front part for tack. Could get 4/5 horses in the 14' cargo trailer.


----------



## michele80906 (Sep 12, 2009)

I know this is an old topic but I am looking for some help from some wise people. My mom has an older 2 horse trailer with a ramp. It's extra tall. In it's day it was the top of the line Stidum. Anyway, problem is how to haul my cart. It has a midde divider and I can't tip my cart up and get it in because of the width. The divider swings, but the support is stationary of course. Wonder if someone could make a removable support you could take out, load, put back in? Can't put it in the back of a pickup, I pull with a jeep commander. I see mounts on the top of the trailers...how do you get them up there and how about a side mount. Any ideas? Thank you. M

I have a few trailer conversion questions!

First off I have seen at shows were people have there cart ontop of the trailer what type of systems do you use to attach them to the top?

Next what size would you recomend the stalls being for minis and Classic ponies?

I am looking at a trailer it is a blank slate so I am trying to deciede the best way to convert it so I can haul my new pony, the minis and my cart!

Any ideas pictures and advise would be great


----------



## kaprikorn (Sep 12, 2009)

Where did you get the PVC gates? They really look nice.


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 12, 2009)

> The divider swings, but the support is stationary of course. Wonder if someone could make a removable support you could take out, load, put back in?


Yes, some trailers come with this already, or you can do as I`ve done in the past with other trailers...have one made and modify the trailer to fit. The trailer I have now, the support has a latch and spring at the top, and the one I had modified used a removable pin.


----------



## michele80906 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, figured it out...took cart in at an angle and was able to get the whole cart in except a wheel past the bar. Hubby comes home and says why don't you just take the wheel off? Haha...pretty funny...took 2 seconds to take the wheel off. So, problem solved unless we haul my mom's big horse with the mini. Still wondering about putting the cart on the top. How do you guys get the cart up there, especially if you are by yourself? M



michele80906 said:


> I know this is an old topic but I am looking for some help from some wise people. My mom has an older 2 horse trailer with a ramp. It's extra tall. In it's day it was the top of the line Stidum. Anyway, problem is how to haul my cart. It has a midde divider and I can't tip my cart up and get it in because of the width. The divider swings, but the support is stationary of course. Wonder if someone could make a removable support you could take out, load, put back in? Can't put it in the back of a pickup, I pull with a jeep commander. I see mounts on the top of the trailers...how do you get them up there and how about a side mount. Any ideas? Thank you. M


----------



## minimomNC (Sep 13, 2009)

I think Connie and Tim also came up with a set that you mount to the back of your trailer to carry a cart. Once your horses are in the trailer, you close your ramp and then load your cart. They might have pictures of it.


----------



## LazyRanch (Oct 17, 2011)

michele80906 said:


> I know this is an old topic but I am looking for some help from some wise people. My mom has an older 2 horse trailer with a ramp. It's extra tall. In it's day it was the top of the line Stidum. Anyway, problem is how to haul my cart. It has a midde divider and I can't tip my cart up and get it in because of the width. The divider swings, but the support is stationary of course. Wonder if someone could make a removable support you could take out, load, put back in? Can't put it in the back of a pickup, I pull with a jeep commander. I see mounts on the top of the trailers...how do you get them up there and how about a side mount. Any ideas? Thank you. M


Have you looked at the Mini Hauler - and especially the Cart Caddy? Here's their site:

http://www.miniature...minihauler.html

I too have an older Stidham - my 2nd Stidham - for which we were trying to solve the cart problem. Between the weight of the cart, the height of the tailgate, and ramping the carts up into the bed of my pickup, it was a nightmare. At one point, I dropped the partition way low (removed the pin, lifted the thing out, then set it on the lower pin only.) This actually worked pretty well, as I could load the horse on one side (straight load) and the cart on the other side, shaft tips up and fastened to the wall. But it ceased to be practical for 2 mins and their carts. And even more so now, considering a full sized horse and a marathon carriage, or 2 VSEs and their respective carts.

But do look at the mini hauler site. It may be exactly what you need.


----------

